# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Winterkoude en de huid - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Winterkoude en de huid: bescherm je huid tegen bijtende kou*

In de zomer moeten we onze huid beschermen tegen overdreven blootstelling aan UV-stralen, dat weet het kleinste kind. Minder bekend zijn de effecten van het gure winterweer op onze buitenlaag. Nochtans kunnen bijtende koude en droge lucht ook voor heel wat ellende zorgen.


*Koude*

We krijgen kippenvel wanneer we het koud hebben, maar in tegenstelling tot de zoogdieren stelt onze pels weinig voor en biedt ze geen bescherming tegen de kou. Dieren met een dikke vacht creëren dankzij dit kippenvel-effect een isolerende luchtlaag die hen warm houdt in de winter. Mensen vervangen deze vacht door kleding, die evengoed kan zorgen voor een isolerende en verwarmende luchtlaag tussen de huid en de buitenlucht, op voorwaarde dat de kleding niet te strak zit natuurlijk.

Nog een efficiënter verdedigingsmiddel tegen te felle koude is bleek worden. De kleine bloedvaatjes die dicht onder de huid liggen klappen dan dicht en het bloed wordt dieper in het lichaam omgeleid. Op die manier gaat niet te veel warmte van het bloed verloren en blijven de inwendige organen op temperatuur. 

Dat gaat dan wel tenkoste van de meer uitwendig gelegen lichaamsdelen, zoals vingers, tenen, neus en oren. 
Deze koelen het snelst af in de koude buitenlucht. Wordt het echt te bar, dan gaan vingers, tenen, oren en neus tintelen en pijn doen. Daarmee geeft het lichaam een signaal dat dat het hoogtijd wordt om warmere oorden op te zoeken. 


*Vrieswonden*

Wie te lang in extreme koud vertoeft, riskeert vrieswonden. Door de felle kou gaan de oppervlakkige bloedvaten, net onder de huid, eerst dichtklappen en later verkrampen. De bloedtoevoer in de externe lichaamsdelen komt in het gedrang en er ontstaat een vrieswonde. De oren, neus, vingers en tenen zijn hiervoor het gevoeligst.

Vrieswonden kan men naargelang de ernst indelen in drie graden. 

*Bij eerstegraads wonden is de huid gevoelloos en wit. Komt men terug in de warmte, dan worden de bevroren delen fel rood en gaan ze pijn doen. Het kan enkele dagen duren alvorens de pijn helemaal verdwijnt en de huid zich volledig hersteld heeft.

*Tweedegraads vrieswonden zijn te vergelijken met eerstegraads, met dit verschil dat de aangetaste huid bij opwarming blaren gaat vertonen.

*Bij derdegraads vrieswonden sterft de huid gewoon af (gangreen). 

Tip: zo vermijd je bevroren tenen
Zorg steeds voor droge sokken! Wie met natte sokken rondloopt in de kou, loopt meer risico op vrieswonden. Dagelijks een paar propere, bij voorkeur katoenen sokken, kunnen heel wat ellende besparen. 


*Opkikkertje na de kou*

Als je na een tocht door de snijdende kou ergens binnen komt, moet je je eerst centraal opwarmen. Een kop warme soep is dan efficiënt. Wat je beter niet doet zijn je verkleumde handen of voeten op de verwarming leggen. De oppervlakkige bloedvaten gaan dan onmiddellijk openstaan en nog meer warmte verliezen naar de omgeving. 


*Kloven in de hand*

Nogal wat mensen - vooral vrouwen - hebben 's winters last van pijnlijke kloven in de vingers. Kloven ontstaan wanneer de huid extreem droog is. Handen zitten vaak in water en water heeft een uitdrogend effect op de huid, vooral water met detergent. Daar komt nog bij dat in de winter de lucht extra droog is, niet alleen buiten, maar ook binnen waar de verwarming aanstaat. Voeg daar nog eens een warm schuimend bad aan toe, en je droogt je huid helemaal uit (je kan beter badolie of badzout gebruiken, dat gaat het uitdrogen tegen).

*Kloven in de handen zijn hardnekkig. De enige behandeling bestaat uit regelmatig hydrateren om verdere uitdroging vermijden. Veel apothekers hebben een eigen recept voor een voedende handcrème tegen kloven, een product dat 's winters vlot over de toonbank gaat. Informeer je bij je apotheker.

*Kloven keer gemakkelijk terug, daarom moet je maatregelen nemen om ze te voorkomen. Gebruik zoveel mogelijk een hydraterende handcrème - zes, zeven keer per dag is niet overdreven - en gebruik huishoudhandschoenen bij de afwas of ander poetswerk.

*Wanneer men langdurig rubberen handschoenen draagt, gaan de handen echter vochtig worden van het zweet en krijgen we opnieuw een uitdrogend effect. Zoiets kan voorkomen worden door onder de rubberen handschoenen een paar katoenen handschoenen aan te trekken. Een heel gedoe misschien, maar zeer efficiënt wanneer je heel vaak met je handen in een zeepsopje zit. 


*Gesprongen lippen*

s Winters bevat de lucht weinig vocht, waardoor de bovenste laag van de huid (de hoornlaag) makkelijk gaat uitdrogen. Aan de andere kant van de huid gaan de bloedvaatjes samentrekken, zodat de huid ook van binnenuit weinig gevoed wordt. Het resultaat is een droge, ruwe huid die gemakkelijk gaat schilferen. De lippen zijn bijzonder gevoelig voor dit fenomeen, omdat ze quasi geen talgklieren bevatten. Daarom zijn gesprongen lippen zo frequent in de koude. Meermaals per dag een beschermende lippencrème op basis van cacaoboter bijvoorbeeld, aanbrengen kan veel onheil voorkomen. Lippencrème voorkomt niet alleen gekloven lippen, maar geneest ze ook. 


*Vermijd te droge lucht in huis*

Door de verwarming aan te zetten, neemt de luchtvochtigheid nog verder af. Het is dan niet alleen buiten droog, maar ook binnen. En dat doet de huid geen deugd. Een luchtbevochtiger in huis halen of een bakje water aan de verwarming hangen, zijn heel doeltreffend om te droge lucht te vermijden. Wie s nachts de verwarming oplaat in de slaapkamer, moet ook daar voor voldoende luchtvochtigheid zorgen. Slapen in droge lucht bezorgt je s ochtends immers een prikkende keel en een droge kuchhoest. Denk er ook aan in de slaapkamers van de kinderen, zeker bij hele kleine kindjes blijft de verwarming s nachts geregeld aan.

Wie veel met de wagen onderweg is, zet daar ongetwijfeld ook de verwarming aan. Staat de verwarming op de voeten en de onderbenen gericht, dan ken je ongetwijfeld het fenomeen van de droge, schilferige onderbenen. Een bakje water om de lucht in de wagen vochtig te houden, is uiteraard ondenkbaar. Je doet er wel goed aan de droge lucht die de verwarming de auto inblaast niet rechtstreeks op je lichaam te richten, maar elders, op de voorruit bijvoorbeeld. Nog beter is het een dikke trui in de wagen te leggen en de verwarming uit te laten of tenminste niet te hoog te zetten. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## christel1

Wat bij mij heel goed hielp voor kloven in de handen in de winter of ook voor mensen die veel moeten poetsen, was een oud middeltje te koop bij de apotheek "kemelvet", het stinkt wel verschrikkelijk en best koop je ook zo van die katoenen handschoenen om erboven aan te doen, je legt een goeie laag op je handen voor het slapen gaan en doe dan die handschoenen aan en laat die een hele nacht intrekken, bij mij heeft het in ieder geval geholpen. 
Voor mensen die makkelijk rood worden van de kou in het aangezicht en daardoor een droge huid krijgen die strak gespannen staat, zou ik mustella cold crème aanbevelen... werkt heel goed

----------


## Agnes574

Een ex-collega van me gebruikte altijd uier-créme .. deed haar deugd!

----------


## dotito

Heb daar ook al heel veel goeds over vertellen. Kost bijna niets en is voor veel goed.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goede tips zijn kostbaar om te weten....hydraterende creme voor handen lijkt mij fijn...en inderdaad zoals Agnes in haar artikel vermeld, heeft de apotheek veel eigen zelfmakende creme's....uierzalf Agnes heb ik ook ervaring mee maar er zijn verschillende soorten als je het mij vraagt...voor de lippen heb ik verschillde zalfjes want inderdaad voor dat je het weet zit er een korstje aan je lippen...ik heb altijd neiging om te bijten, dus hoppa dan maar smeren...sinds een tijdje doe ik weer water in mijn waterbakjes aan de verwarming....ik denk dat het best wel iets helpt...bedankt.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Oki07

De SOS creme van nivea vind ik echt super voor droge handen en het trekt goed in.
En een dikke laag bepanthen op je lippen voor je gaat slapen werkt ook goed. Ziet er niet uit, maarja het helpt mij beter dan bv labello.

----------

